# IUI round 1



## Berrysmoothie

After 4 years of TTC hubby and I are now venturing into IUI. He has been tested and is absolutely fine (excellent were the words used) I have had various tests including a laparoscopy and dye and nothing showing as against us. Went to fertility centre last week and had CD2 scan which showed nothing out of the ordinary...blood tests however showed a high FSH level indicating that I have a low egg reserve. So the IUI process begins! Meds so far have been:

Letrozole for 5 days
Gonal F injection 150 for 6 days
Cetrotide injection for 2 days 

CD9 scan showed 4 follicles right side ranging from 7-14 and 2 on left side at 11 and 14. Dr said the follicles were "beautiful" which is encouraging! More gonal f and cetrotide injections and now progyluton tablets with CD 11 scan and blood tests tomorrow....hoping for good news.

The process so far hasn't been as scary or as invasive as we had thought...once I was over the initial fear of the needles I seem to have turned into a pro! Side effects so far have been feeling very hot and a dull headache and feeling a bit out of sorts mood wise... I wouldn't say moody or unhappy as such but not quite myself....but other than that all good....just feeling a bit like a pin cushion and my stomach is quite tender but bruising so far has been minimal. Interestingly feeling quite relaxed about this process as there is so little we can do to influence it, it's all about letting the chemicals do their thing!

Anyway, just interested if anyone out there is on the same meds and how they are feeling about the process.
:dust: to all x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Berry - I have just been referred to IUI, we have beeng trying for about 3 years so though I cant say much about what you are going through I would love to follow you on this journey. My dr said my cervical mucuous is not so great and my dh numbers are amazing...so I guess it is me. I hope IUI works for you! Please let me know how you are doing!


----------



## Jessie21

Hello ladies. I wanted to wish you luck on your journey. I will be having my 3rd IUI around August 5th. :dust:


----------



## Jeni82

Hi Ladies, I just had my 3rd IUI thurs & Fri (back to back iui). I had a much better response this round with the added injections. My first two rounds I was only on clomid or femara. 

Things look like they are progressing well for you! My FS likes to see at least 2 mature follicles. But no more than 3 because of the increased chance in multiples. I went in with 4 this cycle but he still allowed me to do the IUI.

I did develop headaches and a metal taste in my mouth with the injections (Puregon)

Best of Luck!!

:dust:


----------



## flutter_flyy

Berrysmoothie said:


> After 4 years of TTC hubby and I are now venturing into IUI. He has been tested and is absolutely fine (excellent were the words used) I have had various tests including a laparoscopy and dye and nothing showing as against us. Went to fertility centre last week and had CD2 scan which showed nothing out of the ordinary...blood tests however showed a high FSH level indicating that I have a low egg reserve. So the IUI process begins! Meds so far have been:
> 
> Letrozole for 5 days
> Gonal F injection 150 for 6 days
> Cetrotide injection for 2 days
> 
> CD9 scan showed 4 follicles right side ranging from 7-14 and 2 on left side at 11 and 14. Dr said the follicles were "beautiful" which is encouraging! More gonal f and cetrotide injections and now progyluton tablets with CD 11 scan and blood tests tomorrow....hoping for good news.
> 
> The process so far hasn't been as scary or as invasive as we had thought...once I was over the initial fear of the needles I seem to have turned into a pro! Side effects so far have been feeling very hot and a dull headache and feeling a bit out of sorts mood wise... I wouldn't say moody or unhappy as such but not quite myself....but other than that all good....just feeling a bit like a pin cushion and my stomach is quite tender but bruising so far has been minimal. Interestingly feeling quite relaxed about this process as there is so little we can do to influence it, it's all about letting the chemicals do their thing!
> 
> Anyway, just interested if anyone out there is on the same meds and how they are feeling about the process.
> :dust: to all x

Hello Berry, how did your scan go? Are you on with IUI this cycle? Im on my first cycle of iui this month too. Going for my u/s tmr at day 12. Have jut been on clomid 100, and that's about meds. Guess will probably know after tmr's scan, how we go there from there.

Lots of baby dust to you and all the other ladies out there :)!!


----------



## Satura

Hello everyone, I am scheduled for my first IUI tomorrow. 

My hubby and I have been TTC for a year and a half now. Currently our diagnosis is unexplained infertility. I went through some blood tests and HSG and all the results came back normal. My hubby was tested, too, and everything is just fine... This cycle I took Clomid on CD 5-9 and ended up with just one follicle (20mm). On Monday (CD 16) I had an Ovidrel trigger shot at 11pm and tomorrow on Wednesday at 11:30am I am going to have my first IUI. I hope that the timing is right. I am really worried about the fact that I am having just one follicle. I hope it won't decrease my chances

I am very nervous and excited at the same time!


----------



## flutter_flyy

Satura said:


> Hello everyone, I am scheduled for my first IUI tomorrow.
> 
> My hubby and I have been TTC for a year and a half now. Currently our diagnosis is unexplained infertility. I went through some blood tests and HSG and all the results came back normal. My hubby was tested, too, and everything is just fine... This cycle I took Clomid on CD 5-9 and ended up with just one follicle (20mm). On Monday (CD 16) I had an Ovidrel trigger shot at 11pm and tomorrow on Wednesday at 11:30am I am going to have my first IUI. I hope that the timing is right. I am really worried about the fact that I am having just one follicle. I hope it won't decrease my chances
> 
> I am very nervous and excited at the same time!


Satura all the best with the IUI. Just had my cd12 scan, and so far just one follicle at 16mm and msf. I do not know if the count would get better for me, but as off now we're on the same boat. Hopefully the one would work out as good as any for us... Lots of good luck and baby dust. Keep us posted :)!


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Ttcbaby117 - good luck with first iui process. It's not nearly as scary as I thought it would be, hopefully it will be nice and straightforward for you.

Jessie21 - good luck for 5th August, not long to go now!

Jeni82 - I have 4 follies too! Have been warned and rewarded about risk of multiples :O) good luck with TWW.

Flutter_flyy - how was your cd12 scan? Whats your next step?

Satura - looks like we'll be iui'ing on the same day....good luck!

Afm....well iui will take place tomorrow....nervously excited. Have 4 good follicles 17, 17, 18 and 19 and triggered with ovitrelle 250 late last night.... Have been v calm so far but now starting to wish the days by quicker...even the weekends....think TWW will be hellish for me!

Sending lots and lots of :dust: to everyone x


----------



## Satura

I had my IUI 2 hours ago!

We had 16 million washed sperm of grade 3 (which is the fastest and swims the straightest according to what the nurse told me). The procedure itself was pretty quick and pain free. When everything was done I lay down for just like 3 minutes and then I was ready to go. The nurse said that there is no sense in lying down for more time after the IUI as there is no official study that proves that it actually increases chances to get pregnant. Now I have to wait 2 weeks and test on 8/8. 

Right now I have some burning sensation in the uterus every now and then and that's pretty much it. I think I will take it easy till tomorrow. By the way we were also recommended to bbd tonight and tomorrow morning. 

_Berrysmoothie_, good luck on your IUI!

_flutter_flyy, _on CD10 I had just one follicle on my right ovary at 14mm and on CD12 it was 20mm already, so it grew pretty fast. I also had a few little ones on the other ovary but I doubt that they grew big enough. Let's hope one follicle will work for us! I have read quite a few stories about successful IUIs with just one mature follicle.


----------



## decobent

Hi ladies,

Reading your thread has made me feel so much better, we are about to commence IUI for the first time. We have been TTC for over 4 years now, first went to hospital for tests back in Sept 09 where they discovered PCOS but no obvious problems with it because still ovulating ok and everything working for both of us! I went straight onto Metformin and still taking these 3 times a day. In Dec 09 commenced 6 months of 50mg Chlomid and every month BFN. We went it alone for a while just to see how we got on. We then went back to hospital and started another 6 months Chlomid to try again which only lasted for 4 months in the end, I had 1 folicle on month 1, 3 on month 2, 4 on month 3 and then 6 on month 4 so they took us straight off them for over stimulating and we still got BFN. We are now about to commence our 1st IUI and nervous doesn't cover it!

We went to hospital yesterday and got all of the paperwork and injections to commence the treatment and now just have to wait for day 1 to arrive which should be in about 3 weeks time so still enough time for me to worry about injecting myself! I have to mix one liquid with 2 powders for the injections, does anyone else have these? Then I have to inject cd3, cd5 and cd7 when I will be scanned and then informed what to do from there.

I am worried that I will over stimulate again and they won't do the procedure, they told us anymore than 3 follicles and they won't go ahead.

Fingers crossed for you all going through it now x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck ladies and thanks for sharing as your experiences are really helpful


----------



## Jeni82

Berrysmoothie said:


> Ttcbaby117 - good luck with first iui process. It's not nearly as scary as I thought it would be, hopefully it will be nice and straightforward for you.
> 
> Jessie21 - good luck for 5th August, not long to go now!
> 
> Jeni82 - I have 4 follies too! Have been warned and rewarded about risk of multiples :O) good luck with TWW.
> 
> Flutter_flyy - how was your cd12 scan? Whats your next step?
> 
> Satura - looks like we'll be iui'ing on the same day....good luck!
> 
> Afm....well iui will take place tomorrow....nervously excited. Have 4 good follicles 17, 17, 18 and 19 and triggered with ovitrelle 250 late last night.... Have been v calm so far but now starting to wish the days by quicker...even the weekends....think TWW will be hellish for me!
> 
> Sending lots and lots of :dust: to everyone x


I had so many follicles that I told my DH that I felt like a squirrell with cheeks full of nuts down there. I felt so heavy. I am 6dpiui and my right ovary is still sore.

Decobent - I was a wreck before I had to do my first inj. Crying and such. Then once I had done it I had to laugh at myself cause it really wasn't that bad. The side effects for me were the worst part of it all. They triggered me at cd12 when they felt I was overstimulating, they didn't want me going in with more than what I had as I usually O on cd16.


Wishing everyone the best of luck!! This tww has been the worst I've had to deal with so far.


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Decobent, good luck for your iui, fingers crossed for you. One of my drugs was a clicker pen (easy) and the other was a vial of powder which you mixed with the water and drew back up again.....i was nervous of any air bubbles but they are easy to get rid of and the injections were easy in the end.

Fingers crossed for no over stimulation, that why they scan regularly and take bloods so much. X


----------



## flutter_flyy

Berry the follicle had a good growth in just a day, it was 17 x 18 mm today(cd 13 :)! Doc has advised to go for IUI this saturday(cd 15). I'm excited for most part, but nervous too.

Satura, excited for you. The dreaded two week wait is already on for u&#8230; Loads of GL to you girl. Keep us updated..


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Ooooh fingers crossed for Saturday flutter_flyy! Just had my iui this morning, now have progesterone gels to "insert" each day of TWW....testing on 9th august.....this is gonna be a loooong 2 weeks!


----------



## flutter_flyy

This is so exciting&#8230; I hope all of us get our BFP's this time :)) !!! Baby dust to you and keep is posted with whatever's happening :)!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies. I am about to encroach on my 1st IUI as well. Just waiting on AF to arrive. She *should* be here tomorrow. We'll see - I know she just loves to mess with my head sometimes!

I will be using Femara (CD3-CD7), Ovidrel & Prometrium. Hoping to get a few follies all in good sizes.


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Good luck snowflakes120! Keep us posted on your developments.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck ladies..

Jen what kind of s/e did you have from the injections?


----------



## Jeni82

ttcbaby117 said:


> Good luck ladies..
> 
> Jen what kind of s/e did you have from the injections?


Hi,

I had a constant headache, a strong metal taste in my mouth, was very emotional and a swollen belly. But it was worth it because I went in with 4 follies! I will find out on wednesday if it all worked.

:dust: everyone!


----------



## Satura

Hello ladies, I am currently 3dpIUI. Almost all the time I have a tightening feeling in my abdomen and my mood changes every 5 minutes with no reason. I wonder if all of it is just in my head..:wacko:


----------



## LadyBugTX

Hi there! I am 4dpo from my first IUI with clomid d5-9 and ovidrel trigger. I had 4 good follies like some of you ladies too. Nervous but so excited and hopeful for my first round of IUI. I have had a crazy itchy scalp all day today and feeling sorta light headed tonight. I swear longest tww ever. Progesterone test on Tuesday then first beta on the 7th. Good luck and fx to everyone here. Hope we see lots of IUI bfps soon!


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Satura....am 3dpiui too....was mega crampy when iui happened and all that day....since then nothing of note really other than really heightened sense of smell....official test on 9th for me....will you test before? X


----------



## Satura

_Berrysmoothie, _ I am going to try my best to wait till 12dpIUI to test...I am so scared to get a false result if I test too early..What about you?


----------



## Berrysmoothie

I think that's a good plan......12dpiui should be enough for the trigger shot to be fully out of the system and gives a heads up before going for official rest in 14dpiui....scary though! Am desperately trying to be all cool and calm about if but this waiting is driving me mad!


----------



## flutter_flyy

Berry, Satura, LadyBug looks like we're all on for the 2 week wait. I hope its BFPs for all of us. I think i'm going to wait 12piui to test! Keep us posted !! God luck to all of u ladies!!


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Ooooh, lots of us in the evil horrid TWW......hope you are all doing better than me in this waiting game, i started out okay but am getting worse by the hour...waiting till 12dpiui may be my undoing! fingers and toes crossed for us all!


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Flytter_flyy, Lady bug and satura....how are you all doing in TWW? I am now 6dpiui.....might have some symptoms, might be over thinking it though as can't think about anything else! Have had a metallic taste *in my mouth for last 2 days and huge increase in my sense of smell... Tired all the time (but thats the progestetone)*Am so beyond mood swings its not even funny and had tiny amount of spotting today, so am really hoping that's implantation as never had spotting before.....how about you ladies any signs at all? X


----------



## flutter_flyy

Hello Berry, i'm with you girl [hugs], can't seem to get tww out of my mind. I'm just on 2dpiui and i already feel like forever. No symptoms as such, just been having cramps and CM, but i believe it happens after IUI. Wish i could just forward time and know my results right now. Spotting could mean implantation as i believe implantation typically occurs somewhere between 6dpiui-11, so loads of baby dust and lets hope its our BFPs this month.


----------



## Satura

I am 7dpIUI now, so one week down and one more to go...I have no symptoms whatsoever..:cry: Just mood swings. I feel either angry or upset and I want to cry almost all the time. I think that my DH starts getting a little annoyed by that..The tightening feeling in my uterus that I had after IUI till like 5dpIUI is completely gone.

_Berrysmoothie, _ spotting around day 6-7 is a good thing, I believe, as it is often a sign of implantation. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!! And let's hope that this is our month and we all will get our BFPs!

:dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

I posted in here last week. Just wanted to update and say I won't be joining y'all this cycle. My IUI was cancelled. I have a stupid cyst from the Clomid. So I have to do an all natural cycle for it to resolve. Wishing y'all the best!


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Sorry to hear that snowflakes, that's rubbish. Hopefully you'll be ready to go again very soon:hugs:


----------



## Sam88

This is my first post ever :) I find these forums helpful to see others going through similar situations. I'm had my first IUI on Saturday, so I'm 5dpIUI. We had a 50 million washed sperm count which my doc said was great vi had 4 mature follicles which they warned us about multiples. I was on 50mg of Clomid for 2 months with trigger for an ovulation defect. Basically i didn't have regular cycles. This cycle I had 75mg of clomid and IUI 24 hours after the trigger. I too have major period type cramps but I normally get that from the trigger. The 2ww sucks but will be all worth it one day. We've only been trying to conceive for 1 year so my doc is pretty agressive which is fine by me. Aug 3r I go for my blood test to confirm ovulation, then Aug 10 will be preg blood test. Good luck to everyone. 
Trying not to get excited as ive read that this usually takes a few tries - not sure if that is true? 
Good luck to you all.


----------



## 2girls1baby

Berry,
My partner and I had two natural cycle IUIs in March and April. Like you, my testing was normal, so no reason to think there are any barriers. I had a feeling something was up when they started talking about my follicle size; they seemed small and my cycles are short (21 or so days). So I asked my doctor, and she offered me Clomid. I really did not want to go the chemical route, so she put me on a vitamin schedule. I used the vitamins over the summer and had 3 cycles only monitored (no inseminations). The vitamins are working beautifully...giving me nice size eggs and even lengthening my cycles by a few days. I also was told my AMH was low, which means I have low egg reserve as well. Since I've now had 3 monitored cycles, we are going in next week for a 3rd insemination (our first one with vitamins). If you want to try something more natural with absolutely no side effects, I can give you the list of vitamins I'm taking and you can ask your doc about them. Good luck!


----------



## LadyBugTX

Hi ladies.
Haven't posted in a few days. At 9dpiui now and not really feeling anything... I did have my progesterone check on Tuesday and it was 47 so that was good. Thinking I'm also going to wait until Sunday at 12dpiui to test. My work has been soooo slow this week it feels like Sunday will never get here! Let's hope we get some good news this weekend and next week!! How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Hey Ladybug, am 7dpiui and apart from possible spotting yesterday am not feeling much aside from mega sleepy, but that's the progesterone I think....i am thinking about testing at 12dpiui also as its enough time for the trigger shot to leave your system.....boy is this two weeks dragging though! Good luck for Sunday, let us know how you get on!


----------



## Jeni82

Hi Ladies,

I had a beta done yesterday and it came back :bfp: I've had many symptoms but we are not sure if they are related to the pregnancy or the progesterone suppositories. 

I've been extremely fatigued, swollen n sore bbs, urinating alot and I have abdominal cramping. All of my at home tests came back as :bfn: . I was very shocked when they called and said it was positive. 

I go back tomorrow to have another beta done. I'm 13dpiui

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## LadyBugTX

Thanks berry. I'll definitely keep y'all posted. Hopefully that spotting is a good sign! 
Congratulations Jeni!!! So exciting!


----------



## LGRJWR

Today is CD1 for me so IUI round 1 is right around the corner! I am so excited and nervous!


----------



## Jessie21

IUI #3 tomorrow. nervous and scared it will be another let down. Good luck ladies> Oh and there is a book called 4am i suggest reading it. its given me lots of hope


----------



## flutter_flyy

Jeni82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had a beta done yesterday and it came back :bfp: I've had many symptoms but we are not sure if they are related to the pregnancy or the progesterone suppositories.
> 
> I've been extremely fatigued, swollen n sore bbs, urinating alot and I have abdominal cramping. All of my at home tests came back as :bfn: . I was very shocked when they called and said it was positive.
> 
> I go back tomorrow to have another beta done. I'm 13dpiui
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

Jeni, this is simply wonderful. CONGRATS!! Please keep us updated


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Good luck LGRJWR!

Jeni that's fantastic news, congratulations!

Jessie21, good luck for iui 3, hopefully this will be your time xxx


----------



## Jessie21

Berrysmoothie said:


> Good luck LGRJWR!
> 
> Jeni that's fantastic news, congratulations!
> 
> Jessie21, good luck for iui 3, hopefully this will be your time xxx

Thank you so much. Me too!! :dust: to you


----------



## krunnin

Hello,

This is my first time on the boards so I'm sorry if my format or abbreviations aren't right.

I had my first IUI yesterday and I am so nervous! I've been married a year and a half; we started talking about having children a year ago when I received an email from my mother with her health history saying she went through menopause at 42. That kind of fast tracked our trying. I went right to the OBGYN and was diagnosed with POF. Then went to fertility clinic to begin trying. First month I had a cyst. Month 2 was put on letrozole which did not work. I travel for work so had to travel for month 3 and 4. Month 5 brought another cyst and this month finally was able to go through a cycle with follitism. 

4 days 150 gonal f
4 days 225 gonal f
6 days 225 gonal f and menopur
2 days 300 gonal f and menopur
cd19 ovidrel
cd21 IUI 

I had 2 follicles mature enough. IUI day my husband had lower sperm count than when initially tested-6million. His morphology is also abnormal. Day 17 I also learned I had ademyoma where the uterine lining bleeds into the muscle. It seems kind of like fibroids. I've never had any trouble with my cycles but this could make implantation difficult.

After the IUI yesterday, I stayed on the couch all day-I think all these days of injectibles and then finally being able to go through a cycle really took it out of me. Today, my back is killing me-could be the combination of the IUI and just sitting too much. 

Will test 8/16 if no AF. Keeping hopeful.


----------



## flutter_flyy

Snowflakes, sorry to hear about that. Hopefully next cycle is urs :hugs:.

Sam88, we would be testing around the same time. I'm planning to test on 13th Aug(12dpiui). I'm surprised i'm feeling quite calm at the movement. Am reading this book called "Making babies" and it kind of makes me feel quite calm and very positive.

Ladybug and Jessie21 loads of luck and keep us positive.

LGR welcome :)!

Krunnin, didn't understand a couple of your problems, but all the very best. And i experienced back pain and period like cramps after IUI too. I believe it common. Keep us updated about ur progress. Lets hope for our BFP's this time.

Berry, whats happening at your side?


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Flutter_flyy..... Am 10dpiui tomorrow....have bought 2 digi hpt's and almost talked DH into letting me do them 10 and 12 days with official load test on 9th (14dpiui) on teh basis that any result is not taken as 100% until drs test....but am scared to test! Am feeling v v tired, quite mood, mega thirsty....metallic taste in mouth has abated/ I have got used to it so now not noticing it....did have v light spotting 6dpiui but aside from that am normal.....if normal is "can't stop thinking about it"!

How about you....how are you doing....any symptoms? When will you test? X


----------



## LadyBugTX

Good morning Ladies! 
So it's officially 12dpiui and 13dptrigger.... I tested with a frer this morning and....BFP!!!!! I'm freaking out. I really hope it's real and that the trigger hasn't lasted a real long time. I'm supposed to go in for my beta Tuesday morning but I think I might go tomorrow instead!! I don't think I can handle the suspense! I'll keep y'all updated! Good luck and baby dust to you all!!!!


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Ahhhhh, lady bug that's fantastic news!!!!! Congratulations! Finger x'd for beta confirmation, let us know how it goes! Xxx


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Oh no lady bug, you've got me thinking about testing now! 10dpiui.....blood test scheduled for Thursday..... To test or not to test? And if so....when?!


----------



## LadyBugTX

Berry,
I personally wanted to wait until 12dpiui so I'm hopefully past the trigger line but it was really hard to wait!! I still can't believe it and am trying not to get overly excited until my beta! Good luck to you whenever you decide to test!


----------



## Jeni82

LadyBugTX said:


> Good morning Ladies!
> So it's officially 12dpiui and 13dptrigger.... I tested with a frer this morning and....BFP!!!!! I'm freaking out. I really hope it's real and that the trigger hasn't lasted a real long time. I'm supposed to go in for my beta Tuesday morning but I think I might go tomorrow instead!! I don't think I can handle the suspense! I'll keep y'all updated! Good luck and baby dust to you all!!!!

Congrats!!! Thats great news. Sounds pretty real, I don't think triggers last that long.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats jeni and lady bug....that is so awesome....gives me confidence that iui might just work for me. As it seems I won't be able to do it u til my oct-nov cycle....ugh it seems so long away....

Anyway, keep the bfps coming


----------



## NIKKIA

:wave: I'm loving reading this thread. Congratulations on the bfp's so far.
I'm waiting for af to arrive to start my first ever iui which should be in couple of weeks, if not i have provera to take. Have any of you used provera prior to iui? I will then be taking burserelin to down regulate is this normal? Then puregon then ovitrelle to trigger.


----------



## Satura

Hello ladies, I thought I will give you an update. Today I am 11dpIUI. I have been a little crampy for the past couple of days. All day today I feel a constant dull pain in the lower abdomen but it seems to be a little different from the cramps that I usually get before or during AF. I also feel bloated and my belly seems to be bigger and more round than usual. My boobs started feeling heavy and sore. I know that all of it can be just a sign of coming AF but I still hope for the better. I am not sure if I should test tomorrow. So far I have been pretty good at resisting the urge to take a test. I am simply terrified to get a false result so I think I will wait till the official test on 8/8.

I am very happy for those who have already got their BFPs!! :happydance: Congratulations and good luck!!


----------



## flutter_flyy

LadyBug this is simply wonderful, CONGRATS!!! :hugs: its gives me so much hope :) !! 

Satura and Berry your waiting period is almost at an end. Sending loads and loads of baby dust for you both. Keep us posted!

Berry, didn't have any symptoms except cramping and back for 3-4 after IUI. This wait is terrible. As much i try and nt think about it, it just seems to get into me. I'm going to try and stay away from the test till my 14dpiui, but hope i stick to it. I have exactly 7 days more to test :growl mad:

Nikkia, ttcbaby i hope this thread is lucky for you guys - welcome :)!!


----------



## LadyBugTX

Well I called my doctor and they are letting me come in for my first beta today instead of tomorrow since I got a positive hpt! Yay! I don't know how quickly I'll get my numbers but I'll let y'all know when I do!!! Lucky #1!


----------



## Berrysmoothie

LadyBugTX said:


> Well I called my doctor and they are letting me come in for my first beta today instead of tomorrow since I got a positive hpt! Yay! I don't know how quickly I'll get my numbers but I'll let y'all know when I do!!! Lucky #1!

Ahhh, good luck lady bug! X


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join in? I had my first IUI on July31. Now I'm taking estrogen and progesterone, and I'll do an hCG mini-dose next week which means I won't be able to POAS and I have to wait until Aug 20 to go in for a blood test.


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Fingers crossed stay hopeful! 

There have been a few BFP's on this thread and hopefully more to come x


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Jeni and LadyBug! You give me so much hope :)

We dropped off the sperm and now I'm waiting for the IUI appointment. Half hour to go. My temp was low at 6am, but high when I woke up the second time at 8am, which got me worried that I had already ov'd. 

I'm nervous, excited, and generally freaking out a bit. Poor DH is being so patient and sweet.

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Jessie21

I'm 3 dpiui and no symptoms which I normally have a ton already. Good luck ladies


----------



## Jeni82

I hope this is a lucky thread for everyone!! Lots of :dust: to those who are waiting to test. I've had 3 beta's done, FS says I don't need anymore and I'm booked in for 7 week ultrasound.

Betas
01/08 - 52
04/08 - 175
06/08 - 459

Can't wait to hear how everyone else makes out. I've been so worried as I've had lots of cramps, similar to AF but a bit different. But I've done lots of reading that says that can be normal.


----------



## LadyBugTX

Thanks for sharing Jeni. I had my first beta today it was 68. I go Wednesday for my second. It still just doesn't feel real! 
Berry, what's going on with you? Have you tested?
Jessie, I havent had any symptoms except or an itchy head! So no symptoms was a good sign for me.


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hello Ladies,

May I join your thread? I had my first IUI done last Friday so I am currently 3dpiui. I am trying to wait patiently for my testing date which is August 16th but it's been challenging to say the least! I took Clomid and Ovidrel prior to my IUI. I am 29 and my husband is 35 and we have been ttc for 2 years now. I have no complications and has given no reason why we haven't gotten pregnant yet. I had 3-4 mature follies and we used 83 million of strong spermies. I am hopeful and trying my best to stay positive about this. I am also going through acupuncture sessions once a week. I have a reason to believe that my cervical mucous is not sperm friendly. 

Congratulations to those who have experienced BFP's and I am truly hoping that there are many more who will experience the same things in the very near days ahead!


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Good beta number lady bug! Hope it keeps rising nicely! Well I tested and BFP.. Feel v blue...I know it's only 12dpiui and there is still a chance that blood test could be positive but not feeling great about it.....the symptoms I had only lasted till 8dpiui, since then have felt totally normal.


----------



## LadyBugTX

Sorry Berry, but try to stay positive. You're definitely not out yet and like I mentioned above, I've felt totally normal the whole time. Fingers crossed for you!!!!!

Welcome MrsGrimes! Good numbers and sounds like you're doing everything right! I did clomid and ovidrel and had 3-4 follies and we had 35 mil sperm and I just got my BFP so it can definitely work on iui #1. 

How is everyone else doing?? I hope to see lots more BFPs this month!!


----------



## Jeni82

Berrysmoothie said:


> Good beta number lady bug! Hope it keeps rising nicely! Well I tested and BFP.. Feel v blue...I know it's only 12dpiui and there is still a chance that blood test could be positive but not feeling great about it.....the symptoms I had only lasted till 8dpiui, since then have felt totally normal.

I did an HPT at 12dpiui and it came back negative but my blood test was positive. You're still not out. I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## StayHopeful

Are any of you ladies taking hormones after your IUI? My doctor has me taking estrogen, progesterone, and hCG.


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Blood test tomorrow....not feeling great about it due to feeling totally normal (apart from a bit scatterbrained and clumsy) and a delightful BFN on HPT, but Jeni82's story giving me hope. Baby dust to everyone out there x


----------



## StayHopeful

GL tomorrow, berrysmoothie!

I got my progesterone level back and it's 82. That's with suppositories, but it still seems like a good number. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I can't help it.


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Thanks and fingers crossed for you too stayhopeful. I had progesterone gel inserts after my iui....have felt incredibly tired which is not great but apparently a side effect, how are you feeling?


----------



## StayHopeful

I've definitely been tired too but I was warned that the progesterone could cause it. My inserts are kind of waxy, I'm definitely not a big fan. But I'll do whatever I can to get my sticky bean!


----------



## StayHopeful

Oh yeah, my bbs have been pretty sore the past few days too. Especially after I did my hCG mini-dose yesterday.


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Fingers x'd for you! How long till you test? Have been at my nerves end this two week wait....it's worse than the injections!


----------



## flutter_flyy

Berry did u get your blood work back? Whats ur status? I'm so tempted to test, but forcing my self to wait till Sunday. Only "symptom" as such, been having CM almost everyday after IUI. Though it was clear and watery after ovulation,it has become creamy and opaque now(10 dpiui).


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Sort of....urine test was neg, but guessed it would be as hpt's were. Blood test results in a few hrs.....not feeling hopeful at all today....at 14dpiui I nought there might be a faint line. Will update later. 

Flutter, don't test. Jeni82 proved there don't work. I wish hadn't tested as it has made the last few days miserable. Wait for drs test, at least then it's official and you can talk to them whatever the result.....not long to go, have everything cossed for you! X

Satura....any news fom your side at all?


----------



## Berrysmoothie

BFN for me. Will sit this cycle out to give body and finances a rest and then it's iVF for us.....iui was only really to give us a taste of the meds and what to expect for iVF, our FS wanted us to do IVF straight away due to my age. Good luck to everyone else though, keep posting your updates x


----------



## flutter_flyy

Berry, sweets tats really bad :hugs:.. I hope next cycle is urs. I hear with IVF there is a better success rate too. I'm staying away from the tests for the moment.


----------



## flutter_flyy

Hopeful all the best !! Hope its a BFP for you soon :)


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, berrysmoothie :hugs: I hope IVF works the first time for you!

I'm not sure yet exactly when I can test. I go in tomorrow for a consult with my doctor and then we'll schedule a blood test for next week. I took a mini-dose of hCG on Tues, so I have to wait until that is out of my system. I'm going a little crazy today, I can't stop thinking about it. Yesterday I was completely convinced I would get my bfp and today I don't feel very optimistic. I hate the TWW!


----------



## Jeni82

Berrysmoothie said:


> BFN for me. Will sit this cycle out to give body and finances a rest and then it's iVF for us.....iui was only really to give us a taste of the meds and what to expect for iVF, our FS wanted us to do IVF straight away due to my age. Good luck to everyone else though, keep posting your updates x


Sorry to hear that hun. :hugs:


----------



## Jessie21

I am 6dpo ad have some spotting in the am with one pea sized clot that was brown. And I am not due for AF for 10 days. My RE says it sounds promising. So hopefully it was IB. Good luck ladies


----------



## ttcbaby117

ladies who have combined clomid or femara with injectables....how many days of injectables did you have to do before you were ready to trigger?


----------



## Jeni82

ttcbaby117 said:


> ladies who have combined clomid or femara with injectables....how many days of injectables did you have to do before you were ready to trigger?

This last cycle I did femara CD 3-7 and I did puregon injections CD 7 until they triggered me on CD12. I usually O on my own on CD16 but I was sitting with 4 mature follices on CD12


----------



## Jeni82

Jessie21 said:


> I am 6dpo ad have some spotting in the am with one pea sized clot that was brown. And I am not due for AF for 10 days. My RE says it sounds promising. So hopefully it was IB. Good luck ladies

sounds very promising!! :dust:


----------



## Jessie21

Some weirs twinges and a runny nose is what I have had today so worried AF is gonna show. Good luck to all!


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Good luck jessie21, hopefully you and everyone else will have BFP soon!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Fxed jessie that those are your BFP symptoms.

Jeni - wow 4 follies that is awesome! I am sure that helped you get your bfp. I only ever make 1 egg on femara so the dr said it is my option to add in the injectables to increase my chances. We will see if I can afford it all!


----------



## Jessie21

Thanks ladies. No real symptoms today just runny nose and a small upset stomach. 8dpo today. I hope every one gets a BFP. That would be so cool.


----------



## flutter_flyy

Hi Ladies, today is 13 dpiui. I took a pregnancy test with the fmu. And looks like it shows a faint positive. Can u guys look into it and tell me wat u think? This is my first BFP ever, so not sure if i'm looking at one..
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0564.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jessie21

flutter_flyy said:


> Hi Ladies, today is 13 dpiui. I took a pregnancy test with the fmu. And looks like it shows a faint positive. Can u guys look into it and tell me wat u think? This is my first BFP ever, so not sure if i'm looking at one..

Umm sweetheart that looks really positive to me. I'm lookin at it on my phone but it looks really clear


----------



## flutter_flyy

I really hope it is :) !!! I've just scheduled for my blood works tomorrow morning. Feels like forever.. And i hope its not a false trigger due to my hcg shot.


----------



## Jeni82

flutter_flyy said:


> Hi Ladies, today is 13 dpiui. I took a pregnancy test with the fmu. And looks like it shows a faint positive. Can u guys look into it and tell me wat u think? This is my first BFP ever, so not sure if i'm looking at one..

Congrats hun!! I can see it!


----------



## Jeni82

How is everyone doing? Any updates?


----------



## Jessie21

I haven't had any spotting since 6dpiui. Just some weird cramping the past couple of days. Not testing till Monday


----------



## Jeni82

Jessie21 said:


> I haven't had any spotting since 6dpiui. Just some weird cramping the past couple of days. Not testing till Monday

My fingers are crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## Jessie21

Thanks. I have some different symptoms than normal. And my cm went from creamy to EWCM. is that good?


----------



## StayHopeful

I took a hpt this morning and bfn. I'm 15dpiui. It was a first response test but not a sensitive one from what I can find it picks up 100ml. My blood test is tomorrow but I don't feel very optimistic.


----------



## Jeni82

Jessie21 said:


> Thanks. I have some different symptoms than normal. And my cm went from creamy to EWCM. is that good?

I'm on progesterone suppositories so I can't tell what mine is like at the moment. I've read many posts from different ladies and they all had different cm. Wish I had a definite answer for you


----------



## Jeni82

StayHopeful said:


> I took a hpt this morning and bfn. I'm 15dpiui. It was a first response test but not a sensitive one from what I can find it picks up 100ml. My blood test is tomorrow but I don't feel very optimistic.

Best of Luck tomorrow!!. My first level was 52, not enough to register on the HPT.


----------



## Jessie21

Well i had another BFN today.. Im 12dpo. So im pretty sure im out. Not sure what the spotting was at 6dpo though.. GL all of you!


----------



## StayHopeful

Jeni82 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I took a hpt this morning and bfn. I'm 15dpiui. It was a first response test but not a sensitive one from what I can find it picks up 100ml. My blood test is tomorrow but I don't feel very optimistic.
> 
> Best of Luck tomorrow!!. My first level was 52, not enough to register on the HPT.Click to expand...

How many dpiui was your first beta?


----------



## StayHopeful

My blood test came back, :bfn: I'm devastated. I feel like this will never happen for me.


----------



## LGRJWR

IUI round 1 complete this morning! So happy to be done with our 1st IUI this morning...now for the dreaded TWW! I was so nervous but it all went very smoothly. She said my cervix was open with lots of thin cm so that's a good sign I think. They kept saying it would be like a pap smear but it was not as uncomfortable to me as a pap. I do have a little spotting but they said that would be normal. Also I am so proud of my DH swimmers 248 million pre-wash and 35 million post wash. The doctor said they had good volume and were swimming fast in the right direction. Fingers crossed!


----------



## NIKKIA

StayHopeful said:


> My blood test came back, :bfn: I'm devastated. I feel like this will never happen for me.

So sorry you got a bfn. Our turn will come. :hugs:Stay strong


----------



## Jeni82

StayHopeful said:


> My blood test came back, :bfn: I'm devastated. I feel like this will never happen for me.

:hugs: sorry hun.


----------



## flutter_flyy

Hopeful stay strong, probably next cycle is urs!! 

LGR all the best for the TWW, fingersX'd for you :)


----------

